

Is there a LAN chat app? - natar

It has been bugging me (especially post-Snowden) that we use the internet for everything, even if the person we interact with is in the next room.<p>I recently found Dukto to send files from one computer to another in the local network.<p>I was wondering if there is a (OS independent) chat application for LAN. It would be so cool to have all people in the same network in a bar&#x2F;cafe&#x2F;uni to communicate with another (yes, you&#x27;d need a block function (based on MAC-address?)).<p>Does something like this exist?
======
opless
Many places I've worked at end up having an internal irc server running on a
random debian machine. Works well and there's plenty of clients available

~~~
natar
Yeah, that seems to be the way to go but I'd love a less geeky, n00b-friendly
solution (pretty sure it doesn't exist but I can't figure out why. Is that so
hard to code/achieve?).

~~~
opless
Compared to setting up a jabber server and getting clients for it, and rooms
etc. an irc server is simple. :-)

------
achinmay
IP Chat

[http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/LAN-Messaging-
Cli...](http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/LAN-Messaging-Clients/IP-
Chat.shtml)

~~~
natar
Wow, they have a whole category for Lan-Messaging clients (only for windows,
though):
[http://www.softpedia.com/catList/37,1,3,0,1.html](http://www.softpedia.com/catList/37,1,3,0,1.html)
Cheers!

------
staunch
IP Messenger [http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en](http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en)

~~~
natar
Cool, thanks!

------
therzathegza
IRC with an HTTP portal hosted locally would be a bit more friendly to non-IRC
expecting types.

------
DanBC
NET SEND or MSG?

~~~
natar
Mh, looks like those are Windows only services/programs? I'll look into it,
thanks!

------
diegohc
What about using a local jabber.org server?

~~~
natar
I personally would be cool with that but nobody uses it, I haven't come
accross this anywhere except maybe hackerspaces. Restaurant/bar owners would
need to set it up, plus you need a computer(the router?) that is always online
and tell the people how to enter the chatroom.

I just want a programm that I can fire up whenever I go somewhere with a
(Wireless)LAN to see what's going on. Like Firechat for (W)LANs?

